# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: تفاوت jQuery و JavaScript در چیست؟

## m_alavi9

بچه ها یه توضیح در مورد این دوتا می خواستم  که فرقشون چیه

----------


## cemohsen

ساده اینکه
JavaScript کدهایی هستند که سمت کاربر در مرورگر اجرا می شن
jQuery  یک کتابخونه از JavaScript  که برای راحتی و ساده گی در کد نویسی ایجاد شده که خودش از JavaScript استفاده می کنه

----------


## ricky22

JQuery یک Framework برای Javascript می باشد.
اگر مایل بودید این لینک مفصل را مطالعه کنید.
http://addyosmani.com/blog/javascriptuncovered/

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

> JQuery یک Framework برای Javascript می باشد.
> اگر مایل بودید این لینک مفصل را مطالعه کنید.
> http://addyosmani.com/blog/javascriptuncovered/


jQuery یک کتابخانه(Library) است نه فریمورک(Framework).

----------


## امیـرحسین

> jQuery یک کتابخانه(Library) است نه فریمورک(Framework).


با نگاه Developerای میشه جی‌کوئری رو فریم‌ورک قلمداد کرد. یعنی میشه بر پایه‌اش سیستمی رو اداره کرد با اینکه با این هدف طراحی نشده.

----------


## Javad.Kashi

سلام به همگی 
بچه ها لطفا به من هم کمک کنید 
فرق library با framework چیه ؟
حتی اگر یک سورس انگلیسی هم معرفی کنید ممنون می شم
با تشکر

----------


## cemohsen

> حتی اگر یک سورس انگلیسی هم معرفی کنید ممنون می شم
> با تشکر


اگه کارت با سورس انگلیسی هم راه می افته که دیگه سوال پرسیدن نمی خواسیت !!!!
یک سرچ کوچیک میگه که

http://techembassy.blogspot.com/2006...framework.html
http://hluujavablog.blogspot.com/200...s-library.html
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...-and-a-library
http://continuity.tlt42.org/Library_vs_Framework
......

----------


## pars1376

سرعت jquery نسبت به js کمتره؟

----------


## sun2rise

jquery یک کتابخانه ای می باشد که از هسته جاوا اسکریپت استفاده میکنه
بیشتر از جیکوئری برای ساخت انیمیشن های تحت وب استفاده میشه

----------


## pars1376

سوال من اینه که اگه از خود جاوا اسکریپت ایتاده کنیم سرعت بالاتری داره؟

----------


## sun2rise

بستگی به نیاز خودت داره میتونی از جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کنی میتونی از جیکوئری هم استفاده کنی
اینا هرکدوم کارایی خودشون رو دارن

----------


## sooren_66

> سوال من اینه که اگه از خود جاوا اسکریپت ایتاده کنیم سرعت بالاتری داره؟


jquery باعث میشه با کدهای خیلی کمتر کارت راه بیفته در واقع jquery بخاطر کتابخونه ای که داره و تو اون کتابخونه از یک سری کد javascript اماده استفاده شده و اگه اون کتابخونه رو صدا بزنیم به راحتی میتونیم با چند خط کد به نتیجه برسیم.

----------


## 2undercover

> سوال من اینه که اگه از خود جاوا اسکریپت ایتاده کنیم سرعت بالاتری داره؟


مطمئنا همینطور خواهد بود.

----------


## tohidhabiby

حالا یه سوال که برام پیش اومده اینه که میشه داخل یه اسکریپت جی کوئری کدهای معمولی جواوا اسکریپت نوشت یا نه باید تو یه اسکریپت دیگه نوشت و بعد نتیجه رو به تابعی توی اسکریپت جی کوئری فرستاد با این که جی کوئری کتابخونه ای از جاوااسکریپته اما کدهاش خیلی فرق میکنه

----------


## barnamenevis2016

سلام...می شه داخل یک اسکریپت جی کوئری از کدهای معمولی جاوا اسرکریپت استفاده کرد....مشکلی نیست.....اصلا اینطور بگم...کوئری همون جاوا اسکریپته

----------


## Freedon_23

> سلام...می شه داخل یک اسکریپت جی کوئری از کدهای معمولی جاوا اسرکریپت استفاده کرد....مشکلی نیست.....اصلا اینطور بگم...کوئری همون جاوا اسکریپته


سلام
بله میشه استفاده کرد بر عکسش هم میشه یعنی داخل کدهای جاوا اسکریپت از جی کوئری استفاده کنید هیچ فرقی نداره چون ساختار و ترکیب کد یکی هست فرقی نداره فقط جی کوئری از یک سری تابع یا متد درقالب کتابخانه استفاده میکنه، وگرنه دستورات همان دستورات جاوا اسکریپت هست.
کوئری همون جاوا اسکریپت نیست جی کوئری اسمی هست که برای یک کتابخانه از جاوا اسکریپت استفاده شده. مثلا جاوا اسکریپت کتابخانه های دیگری داره:
Mootools
jQuery
ExtJs
NodeJs
و ...
که البته تفاوت هایی با هم دارند.

----------


## CodeNEvis111

با سلام

تعریف ساده:

Javascript یه زبان کدنویسی سمت کاربر هستش که تمام مرورگرها اون رو پشتیبانی می کنند اما Jquery در واقع کدهای Javascript بسته بندی شده ای هست که میشه ازش برای سهولت در کدنویسی به جای کدهای Javascript استفاده کرد.

تقریبا سرعتشون یکی هست ، از نظر سرعت فرق چندانی نمیکنه که با کدوم کدنویسی میکنید ولی هرکدوم کاربرد خودش رو داره.

----------


## Ali Atom

> سوال من اینه که اگه از خود جاوا اسکریپت ایتاده کنیم سرعت بالاتری داره؟


شما این اسلاید ها رو ببینید تا تفاوت پرفورمنس استفاده از خود جاوا اسکریپت و جی کوئری رو متوجه بشین.
https://speakerdeck.com/toddmotto/de...nt-need-jquery

----------

